# Ratty Play Pen



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

So i might be in the wrong forum and i apologize if i am. I am wondering if any one knows where i can get a decent sized playpen preferably one that i could maybe sit and play with my rats in. Im in the UK so the American ones are of no use as the postage is extortionate and i cant seem to find one with smaller spacing. This has all come about as i have discovered Chen has (up until today) had a secret chewing habit, which i only discovered whilst playing hide and seek with mina and the babies, when i found my Ethernet cable had been chewed through. I have rat proofed as best as i can but he's a sly wee devil and only chews paper or wood in front of me/around me when its generally only paper or wooden chew toys for rodents that i have given him. So i'm thinking that a playpen might do, since i dont know how to at proof my room any better than i have unless i totally rearrange my furniture. So yeah, does anyone know of where to get one in the UK? Many thanks.

Just to add, im not DIY savvy, nor are any of my family!


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

I made my own out of corrugated plastic and duct tape. It cost me about $30 and two people can sit in it.


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

That looks good, but im not sure where i can get corrugated plastic over here. Just checked for it online in my local DIY store and they dont stock it, is it a specialist item or something? Truth be told i hadnt even heard of it until now lol.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

You could get those science project poster things. You know, something like this:

http://www.staples.com/Staples-White-Corrugated-Display-Board/product_302919

They sell them everywhere, so doesn't have to be from this store (not sure if they even have staples in the UK) so the link is just to show you what I mean. I'm pretty sure they probably have them where you live. Here, you can go to the dollar store and get them if you want. Duct-tape them like trematode did (by the way trematode, that is so awesome!!!!) and there you go!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh, and btw, I'm not too good at DIY stuff that involves a lot of work either, but this would be SUPER easy.


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

Umm when i click that link it asks me to put in a zip code that it would be delivered to, I've just put in a random one and seen what it was,lol. It looks good but is it cardboard? We have Staples over here but if their UK sites anything to go by, they don't stock it sadly.  

Also Trematode where did you get that duct tape? It looks pretty XD


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Reikiru said:


> Umm when i click that link it asks me to put in a zip code that it would be delivered to, I've just put in a random one and seen what it was,lol. It looks good but is it cardboard? We have Staples over here but if their UK sites anything to go by, they don't stock it sadly.
> 
> Also Trematode where did you get that duct tape? It looks pretty XD


It is cardboard but if you are vigilant they shouldn't be able to chew it. It's tall too. And I didn't mean that's where to get it, it's just an example because I didn't know what they were really called and if I tried to explain it you wouldn't know what I'm talking about!  I'm sure it might be available other places. You can get it everywhere over here.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

trematode said:


> I made my own out of corrugated plastic and duct tape. It cost me about $30 and two people can sit in it.


THAT LOOKS AMAZING!!! I just ordered 15 sheets of corrugated plastic so I can build this for myself! Thank you so much for sharing! I am so excited!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

trematode said:


> I made my own out of corrugated plastic and duct tape. It cost me about $30 and two people can sit in it.


Does it fold up for storage? Cuz I think it's awesome but I have a small space and it would need to be fold-up-able. (I know it's not a word, but if Shakespeare could make up so many words, I can make them up on occasion if I can't think of a real one so don't judge! )


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

It looks like it would fold up--the tape that holds all the squares together would definitely stretch enough to let it change shape. I'm not sure how small it folds, though...


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

My problem with cardboard tends to lean more towards Chens love of peeing on EVERYTHING, typical boy that he is, but i will definitely have a look out for both the cardboard and the plastic versions locally. Although i just found a set of 10 plastic sheets on Ebay so maybe if they still have them come pay day i will treat them to it, if i cant find an alternative.


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

This looks great and easy to make! Thank you trematode! That is a fantastic idea.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Reikiru said:


> My problem with cardboard tends to lean more towards Chens love of peeing on EVERYTHING, typical boy that he is, but i will definitely have a look out for both the cardboard and the plastic versions locally. Although i just found a set of 10 plastic sheets on Ebay so maybe if they still have them come pay day i will treat them to it, if i cant find an alternative.


Oh, I didn't think about the peeing issue, lol! The plastic sounds awesome!


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

Mine playpen folds up. I got the plastic and duct tape from a hardware store (Home Depot). I should have cut it a little taller because one of my rats can jump up on top (yet she has not jumped over to the other side). The toughest par was figuring out a way to close it. We drilled holes in the two end pieces and threaded wire into it. For a while, I got lazy and just held together the two ends with clothespins but ruby figured out how to wriggle out between the end pieces. I suppose binder clips on the top and bottom will work.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

What trematode made his pen from is very easy to clean. Its fully plastic. At home depot its called corrugated plastic and at my local one its by the garage sale signs. 

I think maybe its also called coroplast but im not positive on that. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

Cool, well im going out this weekend to hunt my local DIY stores for materials. Thank you for sharing Trematode 

I also found this stuff http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pet-Cage-Run-Play-Pen/dp/B004SXSER6/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top It looks like it could build a big playpen (not with me in it though since id have to roof it lol) But what do you guys and gals think of this?


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

The holes are pretty big, so you may need to ziptie hardware cloth to it


Reikiru said:


> I also found this stuff http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pet-Cage-Run-Play-Pen/dp/B004SXSER6/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top It looks like it could build a big playpen (not with me in it though since id have to roof it lol) But what do you guys and gals think of this?


----------



## flamegurl (Apr 30, 2013)

If you want to take the rats outside, you can also use the top of thier cage (the wire part) and set it on the grass, or concrete! I do this so I can keep an eye on them while enjoying an activity that requries me to move around and distract my focus from them


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

I've tried putting the top of chens cage down on the ground, he gets really stressed and stress poos because as he can see all this cool stuff and wants to explore but cant. I Normally only let them free roam my room (at different times), outsides just too dangerous now until my dog gets used to them more and my mums husbands stops opening the door every 5 minutes for the dog when hes just wanting to be a nosey so-and-so. Right now hes still at a stage where he wants to play with or lick EVERYTHING. And i would imagine the sight of my adorable little **** hound less than an inch from a rats face would be terrifying for the rat.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

trematode said:


> Mine playpen folds up. I got the plastic and duct tape from a hardware store (Home Depot). I should have cut it a little taller because one of my rats can jump up on top (yet she has not jumped over to the other side). The toughest par was figuring out a way to close it. We drilled holes in the two end pieces and threaded wire into it. For a while, I got lazy and just held together the two ends with clothespins but ruby figured out how to wriggle out between the end pieces. I suppose binder clips on the top and bottom will work.


Ohhhh, I see, it's not duct-taped all the way around, so it can be folded because there is an open part. Yeah, I'm going to try the tri-fold posters because three of them would perfectly fit the space I want to screen off and they are at my local dollar store. Three dollars for a pretty big playpen is pretty good of you ask me!  

However, if they get to peeing on it, I will just put away my cheapy cheapness and head for Home Depot to get some plastic.


----------

